# Werewolves in Italy!



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

I just got back from a trip to Italy last week. While there, one of the town we went to was called *Volterra*. As many of those Twilight fans out there know, this is where the ruling vampire family is suppose to live. Well I didn't see any vampires but I did find this guy. Thought I would share it with you.


----------



## octoberist (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice doggy!


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Holy CRAP!!

That's amazing!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I'd love to have that in my front door on Halloween night.


----------



## ernstdesigns (Sep 20, 2010)

Woah! How much do they want for him?


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

That guy is ripped!!


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

that is one mean looking puppy


----------



## cherryred (Sep 9, 2010)

acfink said:


> that is one mean looking puppy


 Yeah but he'd make a great gard dog.


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

Cute puppy


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

that'd freak someone out in a haunt or hayride.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Does that thing come to life during a full moon?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

The wolf is impressive, but I'll bet that your trip to Italy was totally off the hook!


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

Italy was great. We rented a car and traveled to about 12 cities and towns.


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

Along with the usual tourist attractions everyone knows, there are also some unusual things in Italy. You can go to the Galileo museum in Florence and see the severed finger of Galileo. In Siena there is the head of Saint Catherine on display in a church. Oh and this is the remains of a resident in Pompeii.


----------



## E.F. Benson (Aug 29, 2002)

Wow! Very Cool Werewolf!


----------



## E.F. Benson (Aug 29, 2002)

Does anyone know how old the werewolf is?


----------

